# another looking for a slicer



## boykjo (Mar 17, 2011)

Been looking for a slicer Got my eye on this slicer on craigslist. Dont know if it may be a diamond in the ruff or nightmare. Gave the guy a call and left a message. I'll ask him the basics. Does it run, Are there any parts missing. What shape is the blade in. Is there anything else I should ask. Dont know if I can find parts but there seems to be many of these models out there Hopefully I could restore it back to a useful state......

Old Time Meat Slicer

U.S. Slicing Machine Company Inc
Ser #503GRX-396
Model GRX








Any thoughts

Thanx

Joe


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not liking the look of the shaft that the meat tray slides on. If that's rust then the tray will not slide cleanly. I'd have to see it in person before I decided whether it's worth buying or not.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I see the rust. My biggest concern on parts that cannot be machined, normally some casted parts.  Being a machinist, Fabricator and welder I shouldnt have a problem replacing parts...........


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

With a little clean up that could be a great slicer. I would ask him if he has started it up lately and run it for a bit -


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with AK & Scarbelly I would want to see it in person & I would want to see it slicing something. It may be a great buy, but the photo's don't look to good to me.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I spoke to the guy and he posted it for another person. He said it does run and the blades are fine and the gentleman who owned it was gong to fix it up to use but due to health issues he will not be able to. He pointed out the guide plate rods were rusted and need replacing so he seems to be honest. I will be looking at it tomorrow morning (cash in hand). Unfortunately I work from 6pm to 6am which I hate but at least I'm working.......I also get to surf the posts at work while all of you are asleep except for a few of you night owls and foreign country people.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck man - I hope it work out for you


----------



## wiredbob (Mar 17, 2011)

This isn't in Raleigh but might find interesting.  In Nashville.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bfs/2237179239.html


----------



## boykjo (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I went to go look at the unit and the slicer mechanisms were locked up tighter than a clam with lockjaw and full of rust through out the unit. The guy said the blade was good but when I looked at the back of it it was rusted too. We couldnt run it to see if the motor worked because the power cord was so cut up and dry rotted which tells me it hadnt run in many many years. So I passed. I been looking at this one too but its not commercial and its left handed........45 dollars

.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, it didn't work out.

Here's a thought. Perhaps you could pick up an inexpensive non commercial unit just to hold you over, until you find a decent commercial unit. At that point you could probably either sell the cheap one, or keep it as a back up.


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2011)

Take a look at this one.  It's not commercial and the throw is only 6 1/2" but it does have the smooth 8 5/8" blade.  I picked one up this afternoon and sliced some semi frozen buckboard bacon with it. $79..00 isn't too bad a price.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...licers/_/N-1101294&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104577480


----------



## yoni63 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I've acquired that exact model in the picture above.  It's a US Slicing Company Berkel Model GRX.  I can't find anything at all on this machine anywhere.  It's in not too bad of shape at all, no rust, it's been well taken care off.  What a goose chase this is starting out to be.


----------



## yoni63 (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally got Berkel to send me a manual for this slicer.  It's exactly like the one in the top picture.  Looks like it was used in an old general store around here in North Oklahoma.  Feeling better about it, got it all oiled up, parts all moving freely and looks like it's going to be ok. Can't wait to give it a trial run though.


----------



## andrew mack (Nov 15, 2018)

Can you post the manual. I just picked one up and kind find a manual for it anywhere.


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 15, 2018)

andrew mack said:


> Can you post the manual. I just picked one up and kind find a manual for it anywhere.


You realize this post was from 2013? The poster hasn't been on here since 2013


----------



## andrew mack (Nov 15, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> You realize this post was from 2013? The poster hasn't been on here since 2013


Yes I do. But I can’t seem to find the manual anywhere, and I am still waiting to hear from Berkel. So this is my next best hope.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2018)

Please ignore the bicycle heading.  These are manuals for Berkel.  Maybe you can find your model here.

https://www.manualslib.com/brand/berkel/


----------



## old sarge (Nov 17, 2018)

I reckon none of the manuals were of help.


----------



## andrew mack (Nov 17, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I reckon none of the manuals were of help.


Yeah, I couldn’t find my model there.


----------

